# New 30 Frks5w



## graymatter (Mar 24, 2005)

Well folks, my wife and I picked up our '05 30frks fifth wheel yesterday. I spent most of today in it, under it, and all over it and I love it!! Couldn't find anything that dissappointed me.

We've been reading this forum for about 6 weeks because we were interested in the Outback and you have been an invaluable source of information and ideas which helped us make our decision, so thank you.

But enough about you guys and back to the 30frks!!.....I've got to tell you, this thing is beautiful and it is gonna be harder to come back home and go to work now!!

I just had to tell ya!!!!

graymatter
Outback 30frks 5w
2002 Silverado 2500 HD, 6.0, 4.10 rear
Prodigy brk cntrl
Reese 16K slider


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome graymatter.

Enjoy and post often

Jared


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Congrats!! and enjoy!!

I haven't seen one in person yet, please tell me one thing.

Do you have access to the fridge with the slider in??


----------



## graymatter (Mar 24, 2005)

dougdogs said:


> Congrats!! and enjoy!!
> 
> I haven't seen one in person yet, please tell me one thing.
> 
> ...


Yes, dd. With slide in I can open the fridge door all the way with about 3" clearance to the slide.

graymatter


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats on the new 5er. I'm sure you'll love it. I really like that floor plan. They didn't have that when we bought ours.


----------



## texaskeys (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok, can you get to the bathroom with the slide in on the 30FRKS?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Tex,

We just got our 30FRKS and you can get into the bathroom with the slide in. It is a little tight getting past the kitchen counter but you can make it.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations on the new Outback, graymatter!*








That is a beautiful unit!

You say you have been reading the forum for about six weeks... but have been a member for a year and a half? You haven't been over on 'The Dark Side' have you?









Just kidding of course!








What part of the world are you in? We would love to see that new toy at an upcoming rally!.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## newfun (Sep 3, 2006)

graymatter said:


> Well folks, my wife and I picked up our '05 30frks fifth wheel yesterday. I spent most of today in it, under it, and all over it and I love it!! Couldn't find anything that dissappointed me.
> 
> We've been reading this forum for about 6 weeks because we were interested in the Outback and you have been an invaluable source of information and ideas which helped us make our decision, so thank you.
> 
> ...



We just purchased the same fifth wheel, and can pick it up Friday. What a hoot, we have purchased a 2007 Siverado pickup 2500 HD, 6.0, 4.10 rear also...Do we need the prodigy brake control, and the slider hitch? The rv dealer told us we do not need the slider. Now I am confused.. We have never pulled a big trailer, and am excited to get on the road. Any tips??
Magster


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

magster said:


> We just purchased the same fifth wheel, and can pick it up Friday. What a hoot, we have purchased a 2007 Siverado pickup 2500 HD, 6.0, 4.10 rear also...Do we need the prodigy brake control, and the slider hitch? The rv dealer told us we do not need the slider. Now I am confused.. We have never pulled a big trailer, and am excited to get on the road. Any tips??
> Magster


If you have a standard bed (i.e., 6-1/2' long), then I would highly recommend the slider hitch. You will not need it if you have the long bed (i.e., 8' long). You won't need to engage it all the time, but it's priceless in certain situations.

As for the Prodigy brake controller, I - and many others on this site - also highly recommend it.

Congratulations on the new trailer, and welcome to Outbackers..

Happy camping!
- Roger.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats graymatter on the 30FRKS
Very nice model









Don


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

These are really awesome FW's!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations

8 ft bed....no slider hitch
6 ft bed....slider hitch

John


----------



## carr3rules (Sep 27, 2005)

I've had my 30 FRKS for about a year now. Great choice and welcome.


----------

